

Apple Bans Another Developer, 1000+ Apps Pulled - ilamont
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2009/12/07/apple-bans-another-developer-1000-apps-pulled/

======
intregus
This is very good news. Less spammy shitty apps makes more room for real
developers, and less frustration for users.

------
hexley
I'm kind of suprised they don't have some sort of analytic system in place to
detect this sort of thing automatically.

I hope they are working on one, as manually discovering this thing with the
amount of apps/developers would be nigh impossible. The only trouble would be
with false positives, so then you'd need an additional manual review system on
top of that (of which one would think they're already short on reviewers
anyway).

------
zephjc
This article title is ambiguous enough that it makes what happened sound like
it was a bad thing...

------
anigbrowl
dupe of: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=982042>

------
jurjenh
But how does one developer get 1011 apps through into the app store in the
first place?

------
nl
Wow - easy way to get your competitors kicked out of the AppStore!

